# my jewelry, my invitations, my unique gifts, & photography



## sterlingp

i do a little of everything check it out
www.sterlingpickett.com


----------



## tpd

Would it not be worth while putting a shopping cart on for people to purchase? Don't think people would take the time to fill out an order form.


----------

